# Parkline Sportsman's Club - June 2&3, 2012



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

2 day shoot.... camping on site .... dinner included .... and silent auction sat eve as well....great club brians phone number 613-584-9673


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Parkline Sportsman's Club Hwy 17 W, Deep River, On (half way between Deep River and Chalk River. Next to Mr. Gas. Watch for signs) 

Saturday, June 2nd: 30 targets, 9am registration, 10am shotgun start. Dinner and Silent Auction starts at 5pm
Sunday, June 3rd: 30 targets, 8am registration, 9am shotgun start
Dinner ticket included with 2 day entry fee
2 day tournament: $40 single, $70 couple, $80 family...
1 day entry fee: $20 (Saturday or Sunday) Dinner ticket not included and shooter will not be eligible for awards
Extra dinner tickets available for shooters family/friends: $10 (under 12 yrs $5)
For more info or to reserve your dinner tickets contact:
Cathy "Hot Stuff" Mckay
613-584-9673
[email protected]


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Good bunch of people and a good shoot. Now that Jason has told us what Cathys middle name is we can have some fun. Was at a shoot last weekend in the US and brought back a bottle of goodies as promised for Hot Stuff and friends to try.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

She actually told me she will not answer to Cathy for that whole Week End. Only Hot Stuff. I found it a little odd...but hey....who am I to say different.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Was just going to post up info about this shoot. Thanks for replying J, Hot Stuff says thanks too:wink:
Charles are you looking for a gong show:darkbeer::tongue:
One quick note is the dinner is deep fried turkeys, ham, bakes beans, salads, deserts, 
Any questions pm me or call the phone # above and either myself or Hotstuff will be happy
to answer any questions
Thanks
Brian


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

16 more sleeps!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

9 more sleeps!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Who all is going to this shoot? Both days?

I'm excited as it's been a long time since I have shot a 2 day shoot with supper as well.

Getting to see and talk to Hot Stuff....just icing on the cake!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Peter and i will be there Friday with my camper.Thinking of doing up some caribou kabobs Friday night. Am happy to bring more with me if others want to try some. Let me know folks?


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lots of rooms to camp I have a 24' camper or just tent only


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Flip68 you should be fine with your camper, other than Charles people are only bringing a tent
Brian


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

....Just a few more days..........!!!!


----------

